# Win7 - zcoption hsdpa modem



## kyledawg (Mar 5, 2010)

I have a cell phone internet usb stick.

When I plug it in it installs as a cd-rom drive, and has files and drivers on it. It does not show up in windows 7 at all like a modem so when i try to set up a new connection I am unable. I have tried updating the drivers with the files on the stick to no avail. I copied them to the desktop uninstalled, unplugged and plugged it back in to where it was listed under 'other devices' and updated the drivers again and it comes back as a cd-rom. I have had no luck on google with this probem, i get a lot of linux stuff. Any help getting it recognized as a modem?

some stuff off the back of the stick i just found

SNR: MR2S9812YS

MODEL: iCON 210

QUALCOMM 3G HSDPA


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Talk to the service provider, they'll probably be the best to sort this out.


----------

